# tips



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im not new to turkey hunting, but havent had the most succesful past seasons. ever since some da#$ed jake tore my DSD hen to shreds (no idea how maybe i did something to it?) i have been jinxed. I live in rapid city south dakota and desperately need tips about good places to hunt, and how to hunt the birds. any help at all is appreciated.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

your backyard aka Black Hills are some of the best turkey hunting around. as for tips you may be moving too soon, not sitting still enough, and overcalling. these are the three main problems I know of for turke hunters, new and veterans alike. I have had many turkeys come in silent and take up to an hour although I have spooked far more silent birds than have come in.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah that is the main problem with alot of hunter and im guilty of it too. they have excellent eye site and can easily be spooked so you dont want to move around to much but it can go either way, because ive been able to get them by just walking around but i surprised him just as much as he surprised me and i was able to get off a quick shot. but most of my luck has just been sitting. and if you see that you just called one in but your waiting for it to get in range dont over call it for you may scare it off.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

the other thing you can try to conceal movement is using a ground blind, a lot of people have luck doing it that way


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Over calling I think is the number one killer. The birds want you to come to them, after a while they'll usually get fed up and come to you. If you lose a gobble and don't hear anything for 15-30 minutes, don't give up. I can't tell you how many times I gave up and ended up jumping the bird not far from me and coming in... Make sure you have a backdrop and are in shooting position for when they come in so you don't have to move.

Roosting a bird the night before is a huge problem too. Its hard to hunt a bird when you don't know where they are in the dark. I've set up way to close to birds before and they just fly away from me or don't come down. I usually spot them once it gets light out, and by that time its to late to drop back... Roost em the night before and plot your intercept point that night. Success will greatly increase.


----------

